# Shredding cabbage?



## Dina (Feb 20, 2006)

Is there an easier way to shred cabbage for cole slaw?  I have a food processor and was wondering if it would do the trick for me and speed up things up for dinner tonight.


----------



## Brianschef (Feb 20, 2006)

When I worked in a deli we used a meat slicer, worked great!


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 20, 2006)

wonderful tip Brianschef!!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

I just cut it in half and thinly slice... it takes only a minute or two.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 20, 2006)

Usually I go with pdswife's approach.

It is easier for me to use the knife for a minute or two than have to clean the whizzer.

Or if I want the stuff a bit thinner will go with a box grater.

Just my take, God bless.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

The grater would be easy too.   Hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Constance (Feb 20, 2006)

Any more, I usually buy the pre-chopped slaw mix...but when I do make it from scratch, I just do it with a knife. As pdswife says, it only takes a few minutes, and is a lot easier than cleaning up the food processor.
Thing about the slaw mix is that it already has some shredded red cabbage and grated carrots...it's actually cheaper to buy that than all the stuff to make it. 

Our one and only grocery store (SuperWalmart) is now offering broccislaw. Have any of you, by chance, tried that?


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 27, 2006)

Dina said:
			
		

> Is there an easier way to shred cabbage for cole slaw?  I have a food processor and was wondering if it would do the trick for me and speed up things up for dinner tonight.


 I don't eat all that much cabbage, but when I'm craving a cole slaw I tend to chop my cabbage in the food processor


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 27, 2006)

I use mandolin, it's easy, it's perfect cut, it's very fast, it's easy to clean.


----------



## Alix (Feb 27, 2006)

Ditto what Charlie said. The mandoline is the best bet for cabbage in my book.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 27, 2006)

use knife or mandoline, but your food processor probably has a slicing attachment that works well.  If you put it in the bowl with the regular blade it will chop it up.


----------



## Dove (Feb 27, 2006)

I use my food processor all the time..it chops in very small pieces but it works for me.


----------

